# What does this mean?



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know what this sticker says/means?
Thanks in advance.
Richard


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Unless someone comes up with a better idea I would try copying it into Google translations services.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a clue Richard. It looks to me like "Watch out or you might fall a long way"!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

But seriously though,  >>this<<  might help if no German speakers are on at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I wish I knew.

My entire Owner's Handbook is in German. My O-level German is all but forgotten, so no help I'm afraid.

SD


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Translation?*

:roll: Buon giorno tutti, hope someone with better German than mine comes along soon. In the meantime it's telling you to check wheels and hubs after 50 Kms. and tighten if necessary, and then further check after 1500 and 5000 Kms. so presumably is it stuck on a spare wheel or somewhere near the wheels, or something else that goes round and round? Where it's stuck could determine what its actually referring to. In any case it says 'Attention - accident danger'
HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Zebedee I didn't think of that  
In case anyone else is interested it means 
Attention danger of accident 
wheel bolts or wheel nuts rule-massively for tightness prufen possibly pulls tight
Wheel bolts or wheel nuts of a replaced rades after 50km absolutely pull tight
pull the wheel bolts or wheel nuts tight when using new or painted rims zusatzlich after approx. 1000 to 5000 km
Wheel bolts or wheel nuts uber crosses pull tight
torque data of the wheel bolts or wheel nuts 180 Nm
Thanks
Richard


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Eddied,
Thanks for the reply You appear spot on.
The sign is on the inside habitation door
Yours
Richard


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Its a warning to check your wheel nuts , and the newton max for tightening from new, this should always be done when a wheel has been put on,


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Silversurfa,
Thanks
Richard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

merpb said:


> Thanks Zebedee I didn't think of that
> In case anyone else is interested it means
> Attention danger of accident
> wheel bolts or wheel nuts rule-massively for tightness prufen possibly pulls tight
> ...


Glad it helped.  

You also get a free giggle as a bonus, but the gist of the meaning comes through.

Just for fun, when planning your next French trip choose the "translate this site" option on Google and read the result for some of the tourist information sites. Some of them are absolutely hilarious.

Cheers


----------

